# T Mobile radio WCDMA/GSM (auto, prl)



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

If you put *#*#4636#*#* in the phone app, you can see what the radio is using.

It was wcdma by default, I put it to gsm auto and can see hspa towers now.

But that might just be coincidence. This was by default after I put it on t mobile.

My question is where should I leave this setting?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## hasbrobot (Sep 9, 2012)

Not sure but this app is a shortcut to this menu for you 

http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=myc.phone.PhoneInfo

Why is the door on the right always locked?


----------



## aznxk3vi17 (Sep 13, 2011)

WCDMA preferred is the setting you probably want to stick to.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=966172


----------



## rootedVette (Jun 29, 2012)

The phone should have no issue connecting to T Mobile towers using the default WCDMA preferred.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

hasbrobot said:


> The phone should have no issue connecting to T Mobile towers using the default WCDMA preferred.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Yup, I usually leave it there from now on. I also realized that Tmo was working on the towers around my area, don't know if it was Sandy related or not. But everything switches and connects a lot faster now.

Thanks guys.


----------

